# Concerned ... Baby cockatiel Gizzard ENLARGED ! Not pooping



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

Tomorrow this baby is being 3 weeks !
I guess it's too small for it's size !

this is quite horrible ! i never got it out from the nest ! stupid me ..

today i did ! n I wish I never seen what I saw today !

His gizzard is FULL !! actually TOO BIG FOR HIS SIZE ! I found out he never poops ! I immediately cleaned his vent ! yes some tiny thing was stuck to it n I gently cleaned it with a Qtip and warm water, then oiled the Qtip n did it again !

It just doesnt poop !

I'll post the pic in a bit .. but yes this is horrible ...

probably it's hopeless but I'm not losing hope ! NO we DON'T have VETS !

P.s.
Parents eat: Diet pellets millets chards cucumbers and eggs from time to time , plus pasta and potatos as well ! this is what i serve them ...


Please help us ...

These are two pix


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

His crop looks fine!This think that you think is swallowed is his body.The baby is very bad plucked.He must be pull for hand feeding.


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

might be normal --" ! Duh I'm just being freaked out lately so easily !

but do u think its being plucked ? I dont ! coz the parents keep on feedin him !! and I dont dare to start to hand feed from now coz we dont have the proper baby formulas here and i cant order one ! I want him to get more feathers n then I will start doing that !

what u think?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Hes cute  but hes definately being plucked he should have more feathers, can you figure out whos plucking him and remove the parent? If he keeps being plucked there might be follicle damage and he could be left with permanent bald spots.
Heres a picture of normal baby development, find your babys age and you'll see what he should look like.
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r78/birdybea/Tiels Breeding Pics/snickersgrowthcopy-1.jpg


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Its good that they are feeding the baby,but see who is the plucker.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

The feet look a bit funny to me like they are curled


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

If you have to mash up some pellets with water until it's like the consistency of apple sauce and supplement it's feeding. I agree with the curled toes, and it also has a reddish tinge indicating dehydration.


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll try to find out who is plucking ! knowing though it's very difficult for me to find out !

but I doubt on the mum ! coz she was plucking her mate a while ago !
Do u think it could be her ?

and if he is being plucked then I could notice the spots were the feathers were plucked from don't u think so ? i think he is not being plucked but he is too slow ! n might be the follicle damage !

I have another tiel who is around 5 weeks and still not fully feathered ! but it's not a sibling to that baby !  I donno why !


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Does the baby's crop really look like it's being well fed? The crop looks very small to me, but babies start eating less around this age and the crop is normally covered with feathers at this point so I don't know how big it's supposed to be at this age. If the chick isn't being fed properly that might be the reason it's dehydrated and not pooping. 

srtiels has pictures of normal chick development at http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/watch-me-grow.html When the babies are young the parents fill the crop very full so that it's bigger than the baby's head. It's normal for the lower body to look very large and bulky too.

Are these the same parents that badly plucked another baby, which fell out of the nest and died? Maybe you should pull this chick and handfeed it to protect it from the parents.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Parents will still feed a baby while plucking it...they're plucking because they want the baby out of the nest to start another clutch. If the plucking parent (normally its mom but sometimes dad may do it) isn't removed the baby won't grow the amount of feathers you want it to have to pull it. And ideally the baby needs to be pulled around three weeks of age for it to adjust to handfeeding.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

As to the baby itself...the eyes are bright and clear, the enlarged abdomen is normal for it's size.....the baby might be a little undersized for it's age and is plucked by the parents. As stated in other posts the crop size seems small which may be because the parents are not feeding it as much, and it is not going to be pooping much if there is no food in the intestines.

*IF* the bird was impacted and not able to poop the intestines would look large and ropy looking thru the abdomial skin (pix)


----------



## Tulip (Jul 19, 2011)

I agree with mentha's emergency hand-feeding formula and everyone else- pull the baby and hand-feed.


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes these are the but same parents who plucked another baby so bad !

but I think if they weren't feeding him properly he would have look dehydrated which doesn't seems so to me he looks proper pinkish and healthy ! but i also agree with the plucking Idea that the parents might be plucking him ! especially that they are sitting on eggs ! and the eggs n the baby r in the same nest box ! 

do u think if I seperate the baby into another nest box would help ?

I would start hand feeding right now ! but the problem is that im not finding pellets i donno why ! what i have is only diets n seeds ! n we dont have the baby formulas !

so i have to start do it as our local breeders do with feeding the baby cerelac , potatos, eggs (1 time a week), bannanas, and bread (I know that bread make yeast problems so I'm avoiding it the max) ...

how often should i hand feed him a day ? 8 mls every 4 hours ?


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

I just heard the parents feeding him !
so I got him out of the nest to see how much they fed him ! I'm not sure if this is an enough amount in his crop ! I think its too little though .. these r two photos
















I feel like he is full though ! please do u think that he is allright ? looking at the right side of his neck, either the food has got the wrong direction or he is full !
























He is SLOWW ! he cant stand on his feet properly n unable to walk coz of his heavy gizzard ! "I'll post photos in the next post"

and the mother wouldn't stop eating poop !! knowing though I keep sprinkling the Brewers Yeast over their food ! n it wouldnt change anything !


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

photos of his Gizzard ..

















so please tell me do u think seperating the baby in another nest box other than the one having eggs is a good idea ?
or hand feeding is the only way ? please let me know about the details of hand feeding him if it was the only way .. and what should i do if there is no formula or pellets


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Talk to other breeders and/or shops in your area to find out what they handfeed with and show you how...OR...leave the baby with the parents and let them wean it out. The feathers will gow back once it fledges from the box.


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

They feed them wet bread ! bannanas ! and cerelac ! which ruined my previous baby he is grown up but still not fully feathered he is around 5 weeks or more ! n his crop area is still not fully feathered plus the head as well !

I'll keep him in the nest box n keep an eye on him as well!
thank u all


----------

